# Vitamin E in CP soap



## Jaccart789 (Aug 15, 2014)

How much vitamin E would you add to your CP soap? I am making a luxury bar for my face, using oils such as hemp, avocado etc. I am thinking about using some yogurt too. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Susie (Aug 15, 2014)

I would not use vitamin E in CP soap.  It is highly doubtful that any of its properties would survive the lye.  Maybe as a superfat in HP soap, but not in CP.  And I don't make HP on purpose(rebatches only), so I am not much help there.  Sorry.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 15, 2014)

It ok you have been plenty of help. I started to research this more and I found that same theory. I only use CP method, so no to Vit E it is. 

Thanks!


----------



## lsg (Aug 15, 2014)

I use a few drops of Vit. E with each batch.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 16, 2014)

Occasionally I will use small amounts of Vitamin E in a recipe that contains higher amounts of oils that have lower shelf lives.  The theory is that because the lower shelf life oils are low in anti-oxidents and the Vitamin E is high in anti -oxidants that the Vitamin E can help to reduce the chance of DOS.  

Although I can't say scientifically if it works, I can say that I have not experienced DOS in any soap in which vitamin E was added.  I add it to my oils and blend them before adding the lye water.


----------



## freesia792 (Aug 16, 2014)

I've only made one batch of CP. I have made several batches of soap but almost all have been HP. I add a bit of Vit E after the cook, just before I mold. 

Mary


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 16, 2014)

Dory, do you have any soaps that you made with out the vit e that went DOSsy? Just wondering if the vit e actually helps at all. 

Someone on B&B was talking about using it for shaving soap and I brought up the subject of lye - if the vit e is there during saponification, how much of the goodness actually survives?


----------



## Dahila (Aug 16, 2014)

I use Antioxidant rosemary to every soap,  but I do not have older soap than a year. I ordered the VE for soaps and now I am not sure...


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 16, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Dory, do you have any soaps that you made with out the vit e that went DOSsy? Just wondering if the vit e actually helps at all.
> 
> Someone on B&B was talking about using it for shaving soap and I brought up the subject of lye - if the vit e is there during saponification, how much of the goodness actually survives?



I do!  One of my recipes got DOS about 2 1/2 months into cure when I first tried the recipe (no vitamin E).  The recipe in question was one I liked and I was devastated when I saw the DOS. The mixture contains 20 percent grapeseed oil and 10 percent sunflower oil, the rest of the oils have a shelf life of over a year.  I made the recipe again and added 1 1/2 ounces of vitamin E to a 50oz oil base. I held that batch for 8 months with no sign of DOS. It is one of my main recipes I work with now and I haven't had any problems with it since.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 16, 2014)

May not be scientific enough for some, but it makes me think that it works!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 16, 2014)

I think I might of changed my mind to trying it. I appreciate all your information and sharing your experiences with it!


----------



## winusuren (Oct 18, 2020)

Dorymae said:


> Occasionally I will use small amounts of Vitamin E in a recipe that contains higher amounts of oils that have lower shelf lives.  The theory is that because the lower shelf life oils are low in anti-oxidents and the Vitamin E is high in anti -oxidants that the Vitamin E can help to reduce the chance of DOS.
> 
> Although I can't say scientifically if it works, I can say that I have not experienced DOS in any soap in which vitamin E was added.  I add it to my oils and blend them before adding the lye water.


Thank you so much for the information that you've provided. Can you please tell me how much vitamin E oil to add for 1000 gram oils?? Vitamin E capsules are easily available and cheap in my place.


----------

